# my first tutorial - pic heavy



## Coqui (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Ladys, this is my first tutorial here, tell me what you think about it?







 Here we go!
This is all I needed:




OKAY - here I go:
Mimi without MU:




the Brushes I used for this MU:




Starting with Foundation - Kyrolan Ultra Olive 2 - apply with fingers!








now its Concealer time!! I use Loreal for this tut:




tippppp it into the foundation with your Ringfinger and you get this:




Now I put on my E/S Primer, this one is from Artdeco:








and now... time for MAC - Mineral Skinfinish Natural medium!! I soooo love it!




Blend it on the Face with a large Powderbrush, because I forgot my Kabuki in Usa :-/




Cheese!!




Ready for SHIMPAGNE???




I use it as E/S Base with my large blending Brush from da Vinci:








all over Baby!!!




time for Love Bud...:




I used a Angel Blending Brush for that




same Brush but now - Amber Lights - one of my fave E/S








you get this:




Okay, time for Coppering!!




Put in on in "V" style!!




in sunlight without flash:




now time for my fave MAC E/S Brush - 272:




and a Parrot dupe from Agnes B.:
















time for Moth Brown!!




blend it with Love Bud to get the smokey effect!








and now take some Moth Brown with your eyeliner brush, I got one from Nilens Jord, it´s awesome - put Moth Brown as eyeliner on your upper and lower eyelid!












the result:




now again time for MSF Shimpagne and my  Fluff Brush from Alienor




Blend the E/S together with this Brush and put some Shimpagne under your Brows and blend it well:








do your Eyebrows:




I use H&M Browpowder for this:




Put on some Pearl Sunshine on your upper Cheekbone with 187 to get a really stunning glow:








now some MSF Glissage instead of Blush:








Curl your lashes:




Put on some BROWN Mascara, I use 2000 kcal No. 3 for this:








here we go..




put on some sheer red Gloss I use Loreal "Cherry Sorbet":




Finished!!








Like it??






Any questions or ideas what i could do better?


----------



## n_c (Apr 22, 2007)

I like it...you did a wonderful job. The lip color looks great too!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 22, 2007)

U are so cute & love your eyes!  They are purtty!  Good job!


----------



## triccc (Apr 22, 2007)

so cute!


----------



## tottui (Apr 22, 2007)

wow i love this look!!.. you look so gorgrous!!.. and you have such a beautiful smile!!!... thanks!!


----------



## MsButterfli (Apr 22, 2007)

very nice tut


----------



## pearl (Apr 23, 2007)

Wooow your eyes are beautiful! This looks so great on you


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 23, 2007)

gorgeous! you did a really good job


----------



## Coqui (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you so much!


----------



## mac-cakes (Apr 23, 2007)

This is soo great!!! But the best part.. your bubbly expressions.. i felt the energy and vibe like I was there tee hee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep em coming !!!


----------



## User49 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Thats a super cute how to guide! Thanks for posting it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Jayne (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks for sharing! really pretty final result!
your eye color is gorgeous :-O


----------



## misspaillettes (Apr 23, 2007)

nice!
and your smile is so fresh!


----------



## breathless (Apr 23, 2007)

ditto on the great vibe this tut brought! thanks for posting! i learned a few tips and tricks =]


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 24, 2007)

Awesome tutorial!!  The finished look is great and you took really helpful pics along the way!

The one thing I can think of to make it better would be if you listed the products you used at the beginning along with the picture, but this is a great tutorial!


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 25, 2007)

balea
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i really like your eye mu


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 27, 2007)

i loved your tut! great smile


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 27, 2007)

You have REALLY pretty eyes.


----------



## squirlymoo (Apr 28, 2007)

You totally remind me of Adrienne from the first season of America's Next Top Model. You guys have the same beautiful eyes and bright smile. Goodness, so pretty.


----------



## user79 (Apr 28, 2007)

I like how you did the cheeks, but somehow I'm not feeling that blue eyeshadow with those coppery tones. I don't know...also, I'd blend the V in a bit more.

Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 30, 2007)

To us English people you are swearing at the camera! Lol, but seriously...this is a lovely natural look and you have eyes like my cat


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 30, 2007)

You are too gorgeous!! Very well-made tutorial!


----------



## swtginbug (May 3, 2007)

thanks for the tut. i loved it and you look so pretty!


----------



## xiahe (May 3, 2007)

gorgeous!  and your eyes are so pretty...i think the eyeshadows really brings out the color in them!

and i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the lips


----------



## missmacqtr (May 3, 2007)

nice! thanx alot


----------



## Mark.ee (May 3, 2007)

oo pretty
I've been wanting to try that Mineral Skinfinish stuff, I think i'll get it this weekend


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Very nice tutorial! Thanks very much!


----------



## alex_atrophy (Sep 1, 2007)

You've got great eyes!


----------

